# north charlotte NC



## xAGENTxMULDERx (Feb 6, 2013)

Hello, I'm looking for other members who are into sort of urban exploring along with their photography, I need help finding abandoned places since this is a very fast up and coming area and a lot of places are torn down pretty quickly.

I don't really like going into abandoned places alone just in case anything bad happens.

Recent adventures include abandoned farmland with abandoned houses recently torn down and sold and the old Stonewall Jackson Correctional Facility in Concord.

If anyone is interested or know of any places that are abandoned and easily accessible please let me know, thanks.


----------



## kelseythompson (Mar 12, 2013)

Would love to do something like this!

Kelsey Thompson Photography | Charlotte, NC Photographer

kelsey@kelseythompsonphotography.com

Feel free to email me


----------

